# "Rattastic" rats



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone heard of them? If you do know them - please let them know that they need to get in touch with me asap with regards using my photos (without permission) for their adverts on various free ad type sites.

Also just to confirm - to those who were concerned that I may use free ads for advertising - this is not me, this breeder is nowhere near me, and has most definitely used these pictures without permission. Also a huge thank you to those who let me know they were doing it.

They can email me through the website (see sig).


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Maybe contact them through the adverts you have been told about?
That way you'd have a number to phone up and threaten them.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I dont do phone threats to be honest. The only contact is a mobile number, but I have heard of them before and know people have been to them, just thought if I could find somewhere where her or her friends go/post then perhaps the message might get passed on for me.

As it is, I've reported the ads to the sites they're on. I dont particularly want to text or phone the mobile number on the ads as then she would have my number.

If anyone she knows reads this though - they can pass on my email with no worries. My email wont wake me up to hurl abuse at me if he/she is a psycho :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Try 141 before the number when phoning and 'dadarrr' she don't get your number.


What your saying is, that you won't phone and confront them about it. Just post all over in a hope they care enough to change it. 
If they used them in the first place not knowing they are your pics, then can't say that 'friends' letting them know is gonna do anything.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

How could they not know they're my pics? They are not on my website, they are on a locked photobucket account - the only place they could have got them from is a forum thread I posted.

Believe me, they know it's my pic. And so do Preloved, Oogle and Freeads.net now.

And this thread is more than just about letting them know, it's about letting everyone else know that I dont sell my rats on Preloved. I've had people get in touch who believe I do - and now I know why!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Preloved just emailed to let me know they've removed the pic and warned the person who used it.

Just Oogle and Freeads now...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> How could they not know they're my pics? They are not on my website, they are on a locked photobucket account - the only place they could have got them from is a forum thread I posted.
> 
> Believe me, they know it's my pic. And so do Preloved, Oogle and Freeads.net now.
> 
> And this thread is more than just about letting them know, it's about letting everyone else know that I dont sell my rats on Preloved. I've had people get in touch who believe I do - and now I know why!


Not for £20 each either Lisa.

I'm wondering if their rats are 24 carat gold!!!!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> How could they not know they're my pics? They are not on my website, they are on a locked photobucket account - the only place they could have got them from is a forum thread I posted.



Or Google! Type in british blue dumbo rat and the pic from the ad is in the bottom right corner in images. :whistling2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, look at it this way - says a lot about the quality of their rats if they have to steal pictures from others rather than take some of their own! Their rats can't be that "rattastic" can they? :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Or Google! Type in british blue dumbo rat and the pic from the ad is in the bottom right corner in images. :whistling2:


 
That's Karen Clarkes ad I think of twilight rattery.
Is she using Lisa's pics as well?

She has a RBA of mine.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

saxon said:


> That's Karen Clarkes ad I think of twilight rattery.
> Is she using Lisa's pics as well?
> 
> She has a RBA of mine.


No Kaz uses her own :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Minerva said:


> No Kaz uses her own :lol2:


The ad that Loveforlizards put up is Karens ad I thought she was saying that there was a pic of Lisa's on her ad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teasel (Nov 1, 2009)

My ads are always on preloved Dawn but no...I NEVER use other peoples pics,only ever my own photo's. The rats in the dumbo blue ad are own bred Kobi's line.
Kaz.

Lisa...

If this "breeder" is using your photo's its got to be illegal I would have thought and tbh I would contact them directly but up to you.

Kaz x


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If she put in a search for british blue dumbo rats, surely she'd have found a picture of british blue dumbo rats, and not used one of my russian blue top ear! Unless she is really dim and thought that's what she was! I guess I should be flattered, but I'm still wondering how numb someone must be to use a pic of a completely different variety to advertise their rats. Surely a pic of their own dumbo babies would make more sense?

What hurt the most was her advertising kittens with a pic of my doe whos litter all passed away. Obviously she doesn't know that, but still, it was a nasty shock....


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

saxon said:


> That's Karen Clarkes ad I think of twilight rattery.
> Is she using Lisa's pics as well?
> 
> She has a RBA of mine.


No, on preloved there is a Rattastic Rats Russian Blue Dumbo Kits ad that has a photo of a rat that Lisa previously posted on this forum.



saxon said:


> The ad that Loveforlizards put up is Karens ad I thought she was saying that there was a pic of Lisa's on her ad!!!!!!!!!!!


Did I put up an ad? :lol2::lol2:

This is exactly what the ad starter is: "*RATTASTIC Rat breeder in EXETER DEVON ~ DUMBO BABY RATS ~*" This ad had a photo of one of Lisa's rats.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

teasel said:


> My ads are always on preloved Dawn but no...I NEVER use other peoples pics,only ever my own photo's. The rats in the dumbo blue ad are own bred Kobi's line.
> Kaz.
> 
> *Sorry Karen I googled as LFL said and got your ad on preloved. I didnt' think you would use anyone elses pics.*
> ...





LoveForLizards said:


> No, on preloved there is a Rattastic Rats Russian Blue Dumbo Kits ad that has a photo of a rat that Lisa previously posted on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*There are a lot of 'borrowed' pics on preloved. I do use preloved but I've even found pics of my rats in other peoples adverts.*
*I do the same as Lisa and report them to the wesite owners.*


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think you're right about gold plated too Saxon, and to think I've been told I'm charging too little (£10), but I feel guilty enough asking for that:lol2:

Breeding's my hobby, not an income for me. I should be so lucky - I usually make a loss :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I think you're right about gold plated too Saxon, and to think I've been told I'm charging too little (£10), but I feel guilty enough asking for that:lol2:
> 
> Breeding's my hobby, not an income for me. I should be so lucky - I usually make a loss :lol2:


I was charging £10 each but I have put my prices up to £15 each or discounts for pairs and groups.
Most of mine go to friends and those who already have my rats though so I dont' often actually charge the £15.

To be honest £10 each doesn't even cover the costs of cages, food, treats, bedding and vet bills.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I know, I really am thinking about moving up to £15, just I find it really hard charging people for my hobby. I've had a couple of litters recently where I've not come anywhere near covering costs (eg my litter of 3 - one stayed, one homed, and one still waiting for their home to pick them up). Quite a few go to friends/returning owners too.


----------

